# Danish Oil and drying (noob question)



## Esox Lucius (7 Feb 2011)

I need a little advice with Danish Oil.

I am currently coating an Oak board with the oil and it seems to have gone sticky. Is this just the normal drying process and it will end up not sticky?

Also what is best to do between each coat? Apply more or rub it down with 000 wire wool or anything else you can think of?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Jamesc (7 Feb 2011)

I'm no expert on finishig, but I have done a lot of finishing of oak with Danish Oil, so here goes.

With regards the sticky problem, I've not experienced this my thoughts are.
- Is the oil new if not maybe try a new can.
- Did you wipe off any excess after a few minutes
- Did you shake the can before using it (I put this last as I invariably forget with no problems - yet)

Is the work in a damp cold workshop? You could try bring it in somewhere warm to speed up drying, other than that I'd rub off the sticky bits with wire wool and white spirit and start again with a fresh can.

James


----------



## The Shark (7 Feb 2011)

There is a school of thought that you shouldn't use wire wool on oak as the tannins react and produce a black stain.
Others say this is a load of baloney, and just crack on.

Personally, I use sponge scourers which do the job perfectly well, and are cheap as chips!

Malc


----------



## yetloh (7 Feb 2011)

I think by far the most likely answer is that you applied a heavy coat and then failed to wipe off any excess remaining on the surface after 10 minutes or so. I would try removing the sticky excess with white spiritand then allow it to dry normally over night.

Jim


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (8 Feb 2011)

I have experienced it. I can confirm its when I have forgot or got distracted and failed to wipe off in time. I never tried to fix just let it dry. The finish will not be flawless and it will be more glossy then you expected but I don't think its the end of the world.


----------



## bugbear (8 Feb 2011)

The Shark":oc69ktd9 said:


> There is a school of thought that you shouldn't use wire wool on oak as the tannins react and produce a black stain.
> Others say this is a load of baloney, and just crack on.



Well, it's not a "school of thought" in my case, it's an event that happened:

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php? ... 43#message

Crack on if you like... as long as you don't have to stay around for the consequences.

BugBear


----------



## János (8 Feb 2011)

Hello,

Finishing with drying oils is a simple process. But the oil will not dry properly if you work with it in a cold and humid environment, under +15 degrees centigrade. Excess oil must be wiped from the surface with paper towels or cloth after 15~30 minutes.
On wood like oak and cherry, which are sensitive to iron contamination, you should not use ordinary steel wool. You must use inox steel wool, or non-woven abrasives. Thick, gummy layers can be removed with a scraper most effectively.

By,

János


----------

